# Bagseed? What should i expect?



## GreenThumbBlackFinger (Jul 23, 2008)

Alrighty so this is my first grow and i think i've mastered the vegetative stage but now im into flowering and not sure what to expect. I have 3 girls, all of which are from some bagseed but i had all of my seeds put into a jar so the chronic seeds mixed with the crappier seeds. So far though my plants have huge differences in smell. Anyway, they have been flowering a few weeks, one is a little further along than the other two and im just wondering what to expect. Does bagseed have a decent yield or am i just going to get a few little buds off one plant? I just dont want to let it keep flowering forever because i think the buds should be bigger lol. 

Picture 1: my plant that has been flowering the longest, a few of the hairs are starting to turn brown and this is all she has so far.

Pic 2: whole plant from picture 1, does she looked stretched or anything?

Pic 3: my super skunky smelling girl, this one is much taller than the other two even though theyre the same age?

Pic 4 & 5: family portrait, the three girls together.

these plants have been grown from day one under four 48" fluorescent lights with grow light bulbs. fed dr. earth and superthrive nutes. 
any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. ive been doing my homework on this site, but its hard since every plant is different so i figured id make my own thread. thanks in advance!


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 23, 2008)

i've grown nothing but bagseeds so far and i get pretty good yeilds, but it depends on alot of things as to how much they will make. it looks like they're just gettin started. i never expect more than an oz per plant but normally get 2oz + out of them. what type of lights are you flowering under? how far into flowering are they in the pics?


----------



## GreenThumbBlackFinger (Jul 23, 2008)

they are under four 48 inch fluorescent grow lights and they also have 2 CFLs in with them. Im not really sure how long theyve been flowering lol i always smoke too much and forget. but i would say the one flowering the longest has been going for 3 weeks and the other two for 2 weeks. they better just be gettin started because if i only get a quarter oz out of 3 plants after all this time... im growing tomatoes


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 23, 2008)

o you still have along way to go bro. just sit back and enjoy the wait. they should start to fattin up in a couple of weeks. good luck.


----------



## Bleek187 (Jul 23, 2008)

well.. i think you prolly need to put your lights ALOT closer to the plants.. when your using fluros try to put it as close as posable without actualy touching... they dont put off much light and those buds need light 2 grow..

there all stretching for light IMO  so closer or more lights would be a good idea.

also id say next time forget veg all togather.. if your gonna grow under fluros  its a good idea to just go straght into flower from the start.. reason being the plants are gonna grow/ stretch in veg and get all big.. then when you flower you will not be able to provide enough light to all the bud sites.. this will give you lil crapy buds all over.. flower from start will keep the plants small with fatter buds.. this means you can get more light to the entire plant = better and bigger buds... 


3 plants... under fluro... dont be suprized if  you come out under 3oz.. the bud however will def be better quality than some crap you buy in tha streets for 20 bucks a quarter.. so dont sleep on it ether... good luck


----------



## GreenThumbBlackFinger (Jul 31, 2008)

took these today... im either getting a horrendous yield or am not nearly patient enough. the lights are only a few inches from the tops of the plants. the hairs are about 50% brown on the plant that has been flowering longest. whats my next step?


----------



## HMAN (Jul 31, 2008)

More patience........ it will b rewarded.


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jul 31, 2008)

hair color doesnt deterimon harvest trichom color does, to me it looks like you still have some time, and also you need way more light...


----------



## thebest (Jul 31, 2008)

why does he need more light... if he has 4 48" floros, they are atleast 20 watt bulbs if not more. which are putting out 1,000 lumens each and 2 CFL which minimum would be putting out 800, hes got to have atleast 5,600lumens in there for only three plants, that is more than enough light for only 3 plants IMO.


----------



## GreenThumbBlackFinger (Jul 31, 2008)

im getting a HPS soon, when i actually have some money but i think these will be ready before then. and thebest im a she


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jul 31, 2008)

5,6oo lumens might be enough for a lowrider or something like that. he or she is just getting that much lumens to the very top of plants. you want more bud get more light. and i am not sure but i think the minium of 3,500 lumens per sq. ft. is the rule of thumb.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 31, 2008)

You need HID to get dense large flowers. CFL's just can penetrate but 2-3 inches.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jul 31, 2008)

thebest said:
			
		

> why does he need more light... if he has 4 48" floros, they are atleast 20 watt bulbs if not more. which are putting out 1,000 lumens each and 2 CFL which minimum would be putting out 800, hes got to have atleast 5,600lumens in there for only three plants, that is more than enough light for only 3 plants IMO.



General rule of thumb is 2500-3000 lumens per sq ft and 30-60 watts per sq ft.  Less light sometimes equals smaller yields also the reddish-yellow glow of HPS mimics the fall(harvest) sun.  By the way you girls look good so far. :48:


----------



## Hick (Aug 1, 2008)

> General rule of thumb is 2500-3000 lumens per sq ft


3,000 _minimum_... 5,ooo "optimal"..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 1, 2008)

GreenThumbBlackFinger said:
			
		

> im getting a HPS soon, when i actually have some money but i think these will be ready before then. and thebest im a she



You can get a 400W HPS for around $100.  I would expect a HPS to probably triple yield compared to fluoros.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Aug 1, 2008)

Remember when it comes to bagseed, it is not what you grow but how you grow it.  Once you come across some good bagseed that produces the yield and high you want than clone baby clone!


----------



## bznuts (Aug 3, 2008)

GreenThumbBlackFinger said:
			
		

> took these today... im either getting a horrendous yield or am not nearly patient enough. the lights are only a few inches from the tops of the plants. the hairs are about 50% brown on the plant that has been flowering longest. whats my next step?




my next step would start today if i were you. id get different seeds for next grow for sure. it'l be more then worth it.

they are pretty much showing you the ability of the plants. bottom line.

sure you could provide em with more light, and croping techniques, to help em out, but the outcome of each seed is a set factor for the most part. they simply have good genes, and traits, or shyt  genes and traits, like us humans... kinda. i start about ten times as many seeds as i want final females. this allows me to pick and choose the ladies showing the best traits. i get rid of the males ofcourse, and the shabby lookin females too. this ensures that all of my final ladies are top notch.  

anyways, so yea id get some new seeds next time, and be prepared for alot of fun with bigger yields.

"the hairs are about 50% brown on the plant that has been flowering longest."

you know, i have learned that when harvesting mj, there is an art to it. try to look at the buds as an apple, or some kinda fruit.

i also have found(through reading articles by dj short) that if you pay close attention to the buds, they will "tell" you when they want to be plucked by swelling up and becoming exta plump, and juicy.

it is so true, so useful, and such a simple concept. 

as dj said, the plant, towards the end of flowering, will go into and out of what i call the "ripe window".

 for a day, and a little as a few hours at a time, the nugs go from ripe, to super ripe, to kinda ripe, and so on. 


also i have seen how important the curing process is in relation to the final product. curing the nugs right is as important as growing them. 

a real good cure job will actually make a decent product better. 
a bad cure can have severe negative impact as well.

Hope I could Help

GL and keep us posted


----------



## andy52 (Aug 10, 2008)

somegood info  bznuts,i too am impatient with my first girl and seems like its taking forever for it to get there,lol


----------

